# Outlook for Mac 2011 Wont Load - I Deleted My Microsoft User Data Folder.



## jcdixon413 (Aug 4, 2012)

I Deleted My Microsoft User Data Folder and Identities Folders in the Documents Folder. I Emptied the Trash too so they are gone and I do not have a backup. However, I do not need anything as All my mail is on our Exchange Server. I just want Outlook to load so i can re-create my profile. I even uninstalled and re-installed Office 2011 but it did not recreate the folder structure in "Documents". When Outlook Loads it prompts for Identities to be selected but I cannot select one. Additionally I cannot rename or delete them. If I launch the Microsoft Repair Utility it does not show any Identities and freezes up. HELP!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll need to uninstall the software, and then go into the preference folder and delete all preference files related to Microsoft. Reboot and then reinstall the software. You have learned the hard way the lesson to never delete folders without knowing exactly what they are for. For some reason Microsoft is bad about putting a folder like that out in the open instead of placing it safely in the user's library folder like Apple wants software writers to do.


----------

